# Orks Orkiness.



## Judge (Jan 26, 2007)

First turn assault mega armour? Bullshit! haha no really it can be done.

BattleWagon = the best thing in any ork force. red paint + turbo boosta + it being open topped = kick ass. First off, my battle wagon is 12" long  (yea im crazy hehe) So it moves its own lenght forward, goes an extra inch and rolls for the boosta, if you get a 4, you win if the space between you and an enemy force is 24" You move 12 + 1 + 4 = 15". They can all be within 2" of the wagon itself, they are on large bases so that gives you a little push, and a 6" assualt. 15 + 2 + 1.5 + 6 = 24.5" So about 4 nobz can get into base to base first turn, if your very lucky. Than v/c you will kill off the squad, your massacre move will put you into another squad so you cannot be shot at, so to kill your mega armour they must close combat it, confusing their ranks letting your (my) 60 boys + Kans n good stuff like that Move into close combat, while your shoota boys do their best to thin the #ers comming at your nobz...If your nobz die they will have caused enough trouble to let your boys be in cc range in this, or the next turn. Not to mention the battle wagon can kill stuff itself, block LOF ect. It doens't wokr all the time, but if you can gte it to work It makes people really stop and notice your army. This may not still work cuz i stopped playing a while ago, but it did work very well. If you look at it closely, it is b arely within the rules, but still legal. (this army is forsale btw, message me if u'd like to know more"


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Judge said:


> thin the #ers


Unless you're using the Buffet Breakfast Proxy special rules, hashers aren't allowed to be used within an army.

If you're going to say something that may actually be useful, it really does help if you put it in the format of the chosen board, this being written english. You've got the written part, I think, but the english seems somewhat... lacking.

As for the content of the post, it helps if you keep it clear and in order, or, even better, from the current rules edition.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Judge said:


> Than v/c you will kill off the squad, your massacre move will put you into another squad so you cannot be shot at...


I believe you can still be shot at. You simply count as having charged.


----------



## Necrontyr (Dec 27, 2006)

I see nothing illegal about this, and it's why Ork transports are cool. Of course any canny opponent will not set up that close to any Ork army if they know what's good for em!

Also consolidating into combat does count as locking that unit into CC, you do not get a charge bonus the next turn, but you are immune to shooting.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

It's coulted as a sweeping advance correct? Then you can be shot at. Unless I missed something.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Necrontyr said:


> . Of course any canny opponent will not set up that close to any Ork army if they know what's good for em!


Yeah! Agreed.


----------



## Necrontyr (Dec 27, 2006)

pathwinder14 said:


> It's coulted as a sweeping advance correct? Then you can be shot at. Unless I missed something.


Yupp, I think you are still thinking of 3rd edition when you could shoot at sweeping advancers. As of fourth edition sweeping advance locks you into combat, and you can't be shot if locked in combat.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Man...I have to go re-read the rules.


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

Actually this is not legal. If a vehicle turbo-boosts more than 3 inches, it cannot fire and passengers cannot disembark. oddly enough though, you can decalre a vehicle to be stationary, then roll for turbo-boosters and if you get a 3 or less, move it three inches and still have it count as stationary. If you happen to roll a 4 or more though, you cannot shoot or disembark. It's a gamble, but an interesting one.

Now you can get a 1st turn charge but the math works out like this. 12 inch vehicle, 3 inch turbo boost, 1 inch red paint, 2 inch disembarkation, 1 inch for the base and six inch charge. That will put you right at 24inches. But for this tactic to work you have to roll a 3 and only a 3 for turbo boostas and you have to roll a 6 for the mega armor's charge range. Unlikely at best.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

You can only move 3 inches and disembark passengers. 4 or more and they can not disembark. It was never a useful tactic since it relied on you getting first turn. You didn't get first turn you battle wagon got shot to pieces and the boyz in MA had to walk.


----------



## Thegreenspeed (Nov 30, 2007)

*Close combat First turm*

Yes this could work but only with a 3" turbo boost and alot of luck in rolling the dice. Also you will most likely need the first turn or be shoot down before you even move. Most likely if you don't get the first turn your vehicle will be destroyed and you will be walking and could be entangled for 1 turn.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Plus if I saw that, no way I am putting troops right on the edge of the deployment zone.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Doesn't really matter when you think about it. By the rules you have to be slightly less than 24" away simply because you have to be _within_ the deployment zone. Even if you are right next to the line, you are _behind it_ as is your opponent. By default that means that the distance between forces is slightly greater than 24" which prevents a first turn charge by a unit that has a max range of 24" including the charge. If this weren't the case then Tyranid Hormaguants would be able to charge in the first turn if they roll a 6 for Fleet and have leaping, same as a Slaanesh model on a Steed and this is not possible by RAW. Like I said, by definition you _have_ to be slightly farther than 24" apart after deployment which prevents a first turn charge.

GW actually got rid of the ability to assault out of most transports for this reason. A few armies had the ability to do just that (BA comes to mind) and it was an overpowering move that left most people powerless to defend against.


----------

